
450,000 Women Missed Breast Cancer Screenings Due to “Algorithm Failure” - clumsysmurf
https://spectrum.ieee.org/riskfactor/computing/it/450000-woman-missed-breast-cancer-screening-exams-in-uk-due-to-algorithm-failure
======
DanBC
As this article says, some doctors are doubtful of the benefits of breast
cancer screening.

[https://www.bmj.com/content/361/bmj.k2055](https://www.bmj.com/content/361/bmj.k2055)

That references this (quite old, 2012 Cochrane review):
[http://cochranelibrary-
wiley.com/doi/10.1002/14651858.CD0018...](http://cochranelibrary-
wiley.com/doi/10.1002/14651858.CD001877.pub5/abstract)

